# My little model :)



## Mach0 (Feb 7, 2012)

My 60 inch octabox came in along with my flashpoint ii 320. After setting it up, my daughter was sitting watching me so I decided to snap a pic. Of course this wasnt planned so I am not looking for C&C. She stood still long enough for me to grab my camera. The image is straight out of the camera imported using light room. This was at 1/2 power. The light is pretty soft. I like the mono and octo. I will get to use it more this weekend hopefully.:mrgreen:


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 7, 2012)

She is gorgeous... those lovely big eyes!


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> She is gorgeous... those lovely big eyes!



Thanks. She's daddy's little girl.... However, she hates taking pics lol.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



make it fun.. dress up... feather boas, toys.. props... you might be surprised!


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> make it fun.. dress up... feather boas, toys.. props... you might be surprised!



Lol. I got her to look at me when I mentioned Mickey mouse. I'm gonna pick up some props for her. I need some new pics of her.


----------

